# Leuc breeding help



## hillblazer (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 4-leucs in a 24x18x24 exo terra. They are all around 1 year old plus or minus a month. I know one is a male because he calls. I’m pretty sure 1 is a female because I’ve seen her on the male and rubbing him after he calls, she’s also a little larger/wider. The other 2-I’m not sure. The male doesn’t seem to know what to do next. He will hop off eating flies as he goes. She follows for a bit then looses interest. Most of the time I’m not able to watch so they could be hooking up.

He’s been calling for well over a month, a few times he stopped calling for 4-5days and then he starts up again. My viv is very well planted and has a lot of leaf litter so there is no way for me to find eggs if any are laid. I thought maybe when he stopped calling it meant there were eggs. Does the male stop calling when eggs are laid? If so I’m thinking one of the other frogs are eating the eggs. I do have one hut with a petri dish under it in the viv but I've not seen any eggs in it.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I believe female leucs are known for eating eggs.

My leucs will not lay on petri dishes for some reason..I have two available...but it's always on large damp leaves.

Also, feeding everyday, and keeping the tank very humid worked for me.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't worry they'll get it right. My male called for a while with female chasing him around. It's like he was oblivious to her. Then bam couldn't stop them from breeding. Mine have always laid in coco huts. I removed them once to see if that would stop them. Didn't work they started layin them in the leaf litter. So to me sounds like they are young,still figuring things out. Give it time. Soon you'll have more than you know what to do with.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Usually when mine have eaten eggs, you will still find the jelly left behind with no eggs/ embryos. So if you aren't seeing any sign of eggs/gel anywhere, I wouldn't suspect egg eating first. 
Males usually stop calling during the act of laying and fertilizing eggs, but just because they have stopped certainly doesn't mean eggs were laid. They will also resume calling after laying the next day or just a few hours later.
Leucomelas can be a bit seasonal with breeding so I would really suggest a heavy misting and high humidity period following a drier period. Playing recorded calls of leucomelas calling will often encourage the male(s) to call, which can help stimulate breeding. 
Other than that, there really isn't that much advice I can give you. It's probably not the answer you were looking for, but patience really is key. If you're doing everything else right, they will start when they are ready and there isn't always much you can do to speed that along.
Bryan


----------



## hillblazer (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the excellent info. I just need to be more patient. He does like to come out and call after I hand mist. It's fun to watch. 

We call him Hollywood because he's a bit of a showoff. He'll climb up high and do a daredevil jump and he loves to sit on a log and stare at his reflection in the glass. He even does that sometimes when he calls. He's a goofy little frog.


----------



## moose12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Many of my darts just appear with tads on their backs...no idea where the eggs were layed...It will happen  Just give it time...


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

What if we don't want them to breed? Should I keep it slightly drier like previously suggested? I know everyone wants theirs to breed, but I don't have enough space for more than what I have, and they are classroom pets.

And of course, they don't want to "hug" in a cocohut or even on the ground. They want to do it as high up as possible on a magnolia leaf… I have to spray them to get them to stop, and that just seems mean and possibly problematic, but I panicked, because I'm not ready to talk about what they are doing to elementary kids.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

If there is no standing water, the tads can't survive. Frogs are less likely to breed if there is not at least one pool of water to transport a tad to. The male leuc will have a difficult time keeping the eggs hydrated without the ability to draw in water from some source other than misting.


----------

